# New bike suggestions for little brother.



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

for about the last year, my brother and a friend of mine had an arrangement. My brother has been using my friends honda 420. well i believe the time has come for him to get his own. he just turned 23 yesterday. He is getting the modding bug, but the bike isn't his, so he can't really mod it. if he does, nothing is stopping my friend from selling the bike if he wanted to. I think it is a good time for my brother to get a small loan to buy a used bike. It would give him some experience and help build his credit instead of waiting for when he needs to make a big loan for a new car or something. i figure for as a gift, i'll give him $500, and he can get a loan for $3000 to get a decent bike off cragslist. 

Suggestion part: as i said, he is familiar with a manual, clutchless, honda rancher 420 FI 4x4. I don't think my brotheris responisble enough to get a 700 brute or something similar. plus it would prolly be out of budget. I'm asking for suggestions cuz i really dont know anything about other bikes, just my brute force. Searching around i've seen quite a few mid-late 2000 Sazuki Vinson 500s. a FEW brute 650s, couple yamaha big bear 400s, (i think they are pretty ugly looking). and 1 polaris 500, and of course a few ranchers. i feel like the 400-600 class is good for him. we do mostly mud riding. he is 5'9" and about 170lbs. i THINK he would prefer the smaller frame of the mid class compared to the full size but i dunno. 

so lets here them.


----------



## dogsbreakfast (Sep 29, 2012)

If he's going to stay in the midsize of the cc range and wants something reliable, the 550 Grizzly and 500 Foreman are solid bets.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

midsize atv- i used to work for the county marine rescue agency(ocean guards). we used yamaha Big Bear and Kodiak Atv's for years. i think they were in the 400 450 size. those things were indestructable. we beat the ever living snot out of them 7 days a week, in salt water air and in the surf, and they just kept going until they rusted apart every two years. I highly recomend those machines for a mid size atv based on my experiance. However, when the county switched to Polaris 500 four wheelers and 6x6's, we had nothing but problems with them all the time. they looked cool, but we hated them with a passion. Based on my experiance with them. anyway since you are asking for suggestions..... i say yamaha , Honda for mid size.



+
Google Video














ERROR: If you can see this, then Google Video is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks, i talk to my brother before he went in for his night shift and through the sugestion out there... i think the whole thing kinda clicked in his head. he usually just has some smartass response right off the back.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

any other sources besides CL to find used bikes? tried using ATVtrader but it was all newer bikes at dealers.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Face book, lots of barter pages. Not sure where your from but I'm on three atv pages here in MS alone. Also I'd suggest a 420 honda. It's what he's been riding and used to. Mods are almost inless. There bullet proof and can easily hold there own with the 500 class.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in south florida, there is a FB page im a fan of but its in the NE region, quite a ways away but they are looking. 

My brother seems to be interested in the polaris 500. specs seem like its the same size as a rancher 420 but with a little bigger motor. wont really know till he see's one in person. either way, im telling him to stick with a single cylinder. if he was to sink a V-twin that would be the end of it.


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

thats not exactly true i know plenty of people that have sunk their v twins and flushed them out and now they run like a bat out of hell again


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I d stick with honda or Yamaha, cheaper to repair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

That White Kid said:


> thats not exactly true i know plenty of people that have sunk their v twins and flushed them out and now they run like a bat out of hell again


not saying it isnt possible, but knowing him, he would prolly do more damage to it before admitting defeat to fix it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def go with a 420 rancher....lots of potential and can turn tires with one easy mod.....big bears are great bikes just hate carb and there more ol school.....polaris is more problematic along with others the rancher is a very well built bike

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

Here is my wife's 420


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

If I was looking into a cheap middle class bike to build it would be a irs big bear or a 570 sportsman.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

lilbigtonka said:


> Here is my wife's 420


:bigeyes: thats a nice rancher.


----------

